# Uinta Summer Fly Swap



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I am taking the reins of the 'Summer Fly Swap' that Sinergy was starting before he got tied up with other obligations.

The rules: 
Each tier will tie 16 of the same fly that you would (or could) use in the Uintas. These be the 'go to fly' when nothing else is working. It can be for the small streams (drys/nymphs) to the lakes (steamers) etc. what is your go to fly in the Uintas. See the list below that was created between here and BFT for participants. Send me a PM with your Screen name, Fly name, Real name and Mailing address to verfiy that you are officially in. Don't worry I will only post your screen name and fly name. Because the Uintas have a short 'summer season' I am setting the deadline as *July 16, 2010*; so that I can hopefully get the flies returned by the 24th holiday weeked. If you cant make this deadline let me know so I can remove you from the list, but dony worry there will be more of these.

I figured this would be a good way for those that dont get to spend time there to now have an excuse hike and fish the Uintas or just expand your arsenal against the fish. I spend a bit of time there and love the little small holes. The fish might not always be big, but they are plentiful and fun to catch.

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-sinergy,
3-willfish4food,
4-honer80080,
5-tuffluckdiller,
6-barney,
7-doody,
8-muleydeermaniac,
9-rnf,
10-griff,
11-bigboybdub,
12-troutscout,
13-flygoddess,
14-macfly55,
15-leechman,
16-oldtroller,
17-tkidder,

If you havent had the opportunity to fish the Uintas and dont know whats hot pick a fly that was mentioned in this post http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26490


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-sinergy,
3-willfish4food,
4-honer80080,
5-tuffluckdiller,
6-barney,
7-doody,
8-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
9-rnf,
10-griff,
11-bigboybdub,
12-troutscout,
13-leechman,
14-oldtroller,
15-tkidder,

Dropped: flygoddess, macfly55

That’s only 14 to tie now.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-sinergy,
3-willfish4food,
4-honer80080,
5-tuffluckdiller,
6-barney,
7-doody,
8-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
9-rnf, antron wing caddis
10-griff,
11-bigboybdub,
12-troutscout,
13-leechman,
14-oldtroller,
15-tkidder,


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-sinergy,
3-willfish4food, bh prince nymph
4-honer80080,
5-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier
6-barney,
7-doody, parachute pmd
8-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
9-rnf, antron wing caddis
10-griff,
11-bigboybdub,
12-troutscout,
13-leechman,
14-oldtroller, flying ant
15-tkidder,


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Where do we send/drop off the flies?


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I will pm everybody once I get a final list.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-sinergy, tasmanian devil (mohair leech)
3-willfish4food, bh prince nymph
4-honer80080,
5-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier
6-barney,
7-doody, parachute pmd
8-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
9-rnf, antron wing caddis
10-griff,
11-bigboybdub,
12-troutscout,
13-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger
14-oldtroller, flying ant
15-tkidder, renegade


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

If anyone drops out I want in.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't see why we cant add you. There were sixteen to begin with, but ask manzquad first. I wouldn't mind tieing another fly!!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

As of now it is pretty full. But if someone drops I will surely add you assuming you could make the July 16 deadline. We try to keep these to about 10-12 people. I wasn't even going to join until I noticed no wanting to step up to the plate and host it. I am thinking of hosting a winter one later, that is if duck hunting dosen't get too much in the way.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Something else I want to put out there, and I only say this because it happened last time for some reason.

I'm not responsible for any lost mailing packages, I have faith in the USPS to do their job, however if they cant for some reason or another read the address to route it to the correct address that is not my problem. 

I will be printing the labels for the returning flys so this should'nt be a problem on my end. I suggest you do the same, to make things go smoothly. Pm's sent with my address.

And again respond as quickly asap fot those that have not yet.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Rnf has dropped, so Guns and flies your up. What fly will you be tying? PM me with your address. I will send mine when you commit.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Manzquad-

Due to my previous obligation I wont be able to tie and get you the flies in time.
Im going to have to drop out sorry.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

not a prob, maybe next time


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

We have had a couple people drop. As of now the tally looks like this:
1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-?
3-willfish4food, bh prince nymph
4-honer80080,
5-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier
6-barney,
7-doody, parachute pmd
8-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
9-guns and flies?
10-griff,
11-?
12-troutscout,
13-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger
14-oldtroller, flying ant
15-tkidder, renegade

So the question is, if someone wants to join do you care to tie the same amount, or would you rather tie and recieve less flies? If no one else joins we are looking at 12 flies to tie.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like maybe you did not get my PM. I'm still in. I'll tie a buggar with some tweeks to it.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

pm with your address and what you are calling your bugger


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-?
3-willfish4food, bh prince nymph
4-honer80080,
5-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier
6-barney, olive bugger
7-doody, parachute pmd
8-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
9-guns and flies?
10-griff,
11-?
12-troutscout,
13-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger
14-oldtroller, flying ant
15-tkidder, renegade


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'll still tie 16. Just let me know soon how many of them to send...I like to have about 10 of them in the fly box.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got my 14. Will send when we're sure how many are needed.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

If you need to send them in early because of vacations or what not, go ahead send 14. I wont let it get any larger than that. If I don't get responses and we don't end up with all 15 people I will send the extra flies back to the original tier. Remember 15 participants minus yourself = 14 flies to tie.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Disclaimer: I'm new to fly tying which will reflect in my contribution. Just remember that pretty flys catch fishermen and ugly flys catch fish!

I'll have mine in the mail on Tuesday.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I need to know if these guys are in or out:
honer80080
guns and flies
griff
troutscout


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry kind of busy at work. Put me down for a damsel fly nymph.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I would like to get in, I do a red Renegade. I'll plan on it unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-willfish4food, bh prince nymph
3-honer80080,
4-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier
5-barney, olive bugger
6-doody, parachute pmd
7-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
8-guns and flies, red renegade
9-griff, damsel fly nymph
10-troutscout,
11-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger
12-oldtroller, flying ant
13-tkidder, renegade


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

We're set on the list above, right? So that's 10 flies we each need to send? I have 14 tied... Anyway, just want to be sure. I'll send them off today.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

The final count is 10 flies. Sorry Troutscout but I have sent many pm's with no response. The tally looks like this:

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug
2-willfish4food, bh prince nymph
3-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier
4-barney, olive bugger
5-doody, parachute pmd
6-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
7-guns and flies, red renegade
8-griff, damsel fly nymph
9-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger RECIEVED
10-oldtroller, flying ant
11-tkidder, renegade


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Another on bites the dust, and some flies are starting to show up. The sooner I receive them, the sooner I can return.

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug RECEIVED
2-willfish4food, bh prince nymph
3-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier
4-doody, parachute pmd
5-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
6-guns and flies, red renegade
7-griff, damsel fly nymph
8-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger RECEIVED
9-oldtroller, flying ant RECEIVED
10-tkidder, renegade


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm going to try and drop them by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug RECEIVED
2-willfish4food, bh prince nymph
3-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier RECEIVED
4-doody, parachute pmd
5-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
6-guns and flies, red renegade DROPPING OFF
7-griff, damsel fly nymph
8-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger RECEIVED 
9-oldtroller, flying ant RECEIVED
10-tkidder, renegade

I hope everyone has their flies in the mail because I haven't received too many.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug RECEIVED
2-willfish4food, bh prince nymph RECEIVED
3-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier RECEIVED
4-doody, parachute pmd
5-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
6-guns and flies, red renegade DROPPING OFF
7-griff, damsel fly nymph
8-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger RECEIVED 
9-oldtroller, flying ant RECEIVED
10-tkidder, renegade


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

My flies will be mailed off tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.

Later,
Griff


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug RECEIVED
2-willfish4food, bh prince nymph RECEIVED
3-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier RECEIVED
4-doody, parachute pmd
5-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
6-guns and flies, red renegade DROPPING OFF
7-griff, damsel fly nymph
8-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger RECEIVED 
9-oldtroller, flying ant RECEIVED
10-tkidder, renegade RECEIVED


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

1-manzquad, pea**** head zug bug RECEIVED
2-willfish4food, bh prince nymph RECEIVED
3-tuffluckdiller, ct mosier RECEIVED
4-doody, parachute pmd
5-muleydeermaniac, parachute adams
6-guns and flies, red renegade DROPPING OFF?
7-griff, damsel fly nymph RECEIVED
8-leechman, re-vertical midge emerger RECEIVED 
9-oldtroller, flying ant RECEIVED
10-tkidder, renegade RECEIVED


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

DOODY, MULEYDEERMANIAC, and GUNS AND FLIES - PM SENT, please read, thanks for coorperation in this matter. 8)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks manzquad for the swap!


----------

